# Are fishfinders worth investing in for local waters



## Fozzy007 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi guys This is my first post although I have been a member for just over 4 years.I finally have a fishing kayak and have now been out a few times off of Glenelg, south of the jetty and this is where I will mainly go.I am considering investing in a Fishfinder with GPS and would value opinions on the use of these if I am not going very far out.At this early stage I am only game enough to go out one and a half jetty lengths but as my confidence builds that may change.I have used a fishfinder when I owned a 16' boat but I was going to much greater depths.Given the locality of where I am fishing do you think I might find the Fishfinder and chartplotter worthwhile.I would certainly value some experienced opinions and particularly if you know the area I am fishing in (ie Glenelg)


----------

